# Success!!!



## determinedArcher (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys it's been awhile since i've been on, thought i'd share the buck I harvested with my BOW on Oct. 2 He was an Ol Tank Almost 10ft from tip of his nose to the tip of his back hoof!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice buck! He looks like he's got a BIG body on him too!

Can you give us a close up of the rack?


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

Heck of a buck! Congrats!


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice! Shoulder mounting?


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Nice buck! What area of the state did you take him in? 
<----<<<


----------



## determinedArcher (Jan 15, 2011)

hes already at the taxidermist! I took him in SE MI, Oakland Twp. on a small chunk of private land that borders public land. (i might have said to much!haha)


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great looking buck, congrats!


----------

